# Is the Sinn U1 too big for a 7" wrist?



## naddy (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi all,

Just wondering if the Sinn U1 would be too big on my 7" inch wrist? I know it can be pulled off but I'm worried that the watch would dominate my whole wrist. Thanks for the opinions!


----------



## ohnedich6 (Sep 6, 2007)

I've got a 7" wrist myself and I'm currently wearing the U1 right now. I don't think it would be too big especially if your wrists are flatter than they are round, and it helps that it wears kinda small for its size. I'd show you a wrist shot but i don't have any photos. Hopefully others will pitch in with their opinions too.


-Nathan


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

No photos but on my 6.5" wrist it worked just fine.


----------



## smoz (Feb 22, 2006)

I think that it works fine, not the best of pics as I only had a camera phone to hand, but here's a shot of my U1 white on my slender seven inch wrist:


----------



## apnk (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a 7.25 inch wrist and it's prefect. Even though the U1 is a 44mm watch, it wears small.


----------



## sunnykk (Mar 30, 2006)

Check out my post where I have pics all kinds of strap options on the Sinn U1. My wrist is 7" and I don't find the watch big at all.

The Sinn U1 wears considerably smaller than 44mm. It wears more like a 42mm watch.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=358512


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes, wears really small. Looks great on my 7" wrist.


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

check out the thread u1/2 on 6'' wrist..


----------



## scm64 (May 12, 2007)

apnk said:


> I have a 7.25 inch wrist and it's prefect. Even though the U1 is a 44mm watch, it wears small.


+1, definitely wears smaller. :-!


----------



## Bluesummers (Jan 21, 2007)

On my 7.25inch wrist it looks big. I like the watch so much that I bought it anyway. If they made a 42mm version I would have bought that instead.

To answer your question honestly, it's too big for your wrist. Buy what you want knowing the truth.


----------



## Mark McK (Aug 18, 2007)

The U1 wears small and is a very comfortable watch to wear. I have a U1 white and on the Sinn rubber strap it is one of the nicest wearing divers that I own.|>


----------



## GuitarAddict (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a 6.75 - 7.0 inch wrist and a 2 week old U1. I love the watch and don't regret buying it. However, while it does wear "small" when viewed from above, it is one "tall" watch.


----------



## Sponon (Aug 12, 2009)

I have a 7" wrist.

I dont think its too big, but someone else might... :think:


----------



## hydrocarbon (Aug 18, 2008)

The U1 is an imposing tank of a watch, and there's nothing small or subtle about it. The thing looks like it can hurt people.

To those who say it "wears small", have you seen it on someone else's wrist? It's a friggin' beast. It can work great with some styles, but if reserve and restraint are concerns, this is not your watch.

I really enjoy wearing mine and consider it to be a design masterpiece. I love the minimalist dial, the offset crown, the fit and finish, and the overall bad-assedness of it. It looks completely awesome on leather, rubber, nylon, or steel. I doubt anyone would be disappointed with one of these; it's a very _satisfying_ piece down to the last detail. However, there is no getting around the fact that it is a thick and heavy 44mm watch.


----------



## mogwai (Sep 18, 2007)

hydrocarbon said:


> To those who say it "wears small", have you seen it on someone else's wrist? It's a friggin' beast.





Bluesummers said:


> To answer your question honestly, it's too big for your wrist. Buy what you want knowing the truth.


It very much depends on what other watch one is comparing with. If you were to compare U1 with a non-diver watch, it might look 'normal' 44mm big.

But if you sit U1 along any other dive watches with similar specs, it indeed wears smaller than it is, due largely to how it's lugs are designed. I cant even fathom how folks wear those other divers with 'monstrous' dial size and thickness on their 6.5" wrist :-d

IMHO the dial size most likely wont be so much an issue, but rather you might be concern about it's weight. The watch on strap tip the scale at 113g. You can really feel it the first time you handle the watch. I personally love how heavy it is, but this has turned off a few folks who was initially interested in the U1.


----------



## 1203 (Apr 7, 2010)

I am lusting over this watch. Beautiful!


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

hydrocarbon said:


> The U1 is an imposing tank of a watch, and there's nothing small or subtle about it. The thing looks like it can hurt people.
> 
> To those who say it "wears small", have you seen it on someone else's wrist? It's a friggin' beast. It can work great with some styles, but if reserve and restraint are concerns, this is not your watch.
> 
> I really enjoy wearing mine and consider it to be a design masterpiece. I love the minimalist dial, the offset crown, the fit and finish, and the overall bad-assedness of it. It looks completely awesome on leather, rubber, nylon, or steel. I doubt anyone would be disappointed with one of these; it's a very _satisfying_ piece down to the last detail. However, there is no getting around the fact that it is a thick and heavy 44mm watch.


My kind of watch....can't wait to get one....The U1 is an imposing tank of a watch, and there's nothing small or subtle about it. The thing looks like it can hurt people....lol


----------



## Rich-L (Nov 16, 2013)

I agree with all, have the u1 on bracelet with a 7.25/7.5 wrist and it wears small to me as well.


----------

